# Certificate Attestation



## Mithrandir (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I attested my degree from notary + apostille + stamped by UAE Embassy in my home country. Then I send my attested certificate to company in Dubai that I'll work and they said they will send to UAE Embassy in Dubai (they meant foreign affairs I think) for final attestation.

My question is, do they need to see the original documents or attested copy is sufficent?

Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The attested copy, which the MoFA will stamp.


----------



## aartik (Feb 12, 2012)

Mithrandir said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I attested my degree from notary + apostille + stamped by UAE Embassy in my home country. Then I send my attested certificate to company in Dubai that I'll work and they said they will send to UAE Embassy in Dubai (they meant foreign affairs I think) for final attestation.
> 
> ...


The degree Certificate that has been attested and stamped first by your country embassy (capital) and then by the UAE embassy in the country where you got the degree is the same one that has to be taken to MoFA (Ministry of Foreign Affairs) to be stamped. It's a simple 2 minute procedure, easy in easy out. 

Take the original along if you have it but I don't recall them asking for it. It was just the fee for the stamp, the attestation document and bob's your uncle. 

Take a national ID or passport along just in case.


----------



## Mithrandir (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the answers. The company's PRO handled it and they don't ask for originals.


----------

